# Average daily distance with loaded touring bike



## Deleted member 22934 (Jan 28, 2019)

So maybe Im just old and out of shape, or lazy... But this dude on facebook told me, his daily average on a 6 week 2200 mile bike tour, was 87 miles... A DAY!!!

But he didnt just do it with a loaded bike, front and back panniers... He was pulling a two wheel trailer, and a 30 LB dog... He actually sent me a picture of his loaded bike, dog, trailer and all... It seriously looked like 100 lbs of cargo... 2200 miles in 45 days is 50 miles a day with only 1 rest day.... I can almost believe that.... But then he said no, he took lots of rest/exploring days and when he did travel, he averaged 87 miles a day..... I call BULLSHIT! What is he fuckin SUPERMAN! pulling a heavy ass trailer with a 30lb dog and shit.... Did he shoot some steroids? How the fuck is 87 miles possible with all that shit in tow...

Am I the only one who finds this hard to believe?

The longest day I ever did was 58 miles in one day... with panniers and roughly 30lbs total for gear. The next day my left knee hurt so bad, I only did like 10 miles. On average, I did about 30 miles a day...


So I wanna ask everybody... 

How many miles do you average daily?
What was your longest day ever? in miles


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah, the truth may be stretched a little there. I think more than 60 miles in a day becomes drudgery, and well fuck drudgery.


----------



## Antlered (Jan 29, 2019)

87 miles in a day is quite a lot, but is doable if the terrain is flat or mostly downhill and paved. It takes a lot to get the bike moving, but once you have momentum, it's comparatively easy to keep moving. I've never ridden over 40 miles in a day, but that's because I like to take my time and enjoy the journey. That's why I'm on a bike. If I have somewhere to be in a hurry, there are much faster ways to get there. It is cheaper to take a plane, because 6 weeks of food, in the amount to keep a cyclist with a high activity level fed, is several hundred dollars. A plane ticket is roughly equivalent.


----------



## train in vain (Jan 29, 2019)

george990 said:


> So maybe Im just old and out of shape, or lazy... But this dude on facebook told me, his daily average on a 6 week 2200 mile bike tour, was 87 miles... A DAY!!!
> 
> But he didnt just do it with a loaded bike, front and back panniers... He was pulling a two wheel trailer, and a 30 LB dog... He actually sent me a picture of his loaded bike, dog, trailer and all... It seriously looked like 100 lbs of cargo... 2200 miles in 45 days is 50 miles a day with only 1 rest day.... I can almost believe that.... But then he said no, he took lots of rest/exploring days and when he did travel, he averaged 87 miles a day..... I call BULLSHIT! What is he fuckin SUPERMAN! pulling a heavy ass trailer with a 30lb dog and shit.... Did he shoot some steroids? How the fuck is 87 miles possible with all that shit in tow...
> 
> ...


ive never done a bike tour but i used to ride on average 40 miles every day somentimes much more. i probabbly weighed around 270lbs and usually had a backpack loaded with all sorts of stuff that weighed annother 15+. the most i did in a day was about 80 miles and it was easy. i was also riding fixed gear. so take into consideration my welllll above average cyclist weight and my bike choice and someone most likely smmaller than me riding a loaded touring bike 87 miles doesnt seem so outlandish. not to me anyway. i would have crushed you in a sprint too haha. youre probably just out of shape.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 29, 2019)

87 miles a day is way beyond the average. is it possible? sure... there are some downright hurculean cyclists out there. i toured through a small portion of europe with a friend that was just a beast on a bike. he did one trip from baltimore to montreal with 150 mile days, which is just _insane _in my opinion.

for us mere mortals though, the best i've ever done was like 52 miles in a day, and that was with a fully loaded bike on very flat terrain in ideal weather conditions in oklahoma. to contrast, i managed to pull off 35 mile days in eastern virginia but that just about destroyed me since the hills are endless and it was in august.

so as the saying goes, your mileage may vary.

overall though, i wouldn't be all that concerned about how many miles you're doing in a day unless it's just to challenge yourself. if you can only do 10 miles in a day, do that. then the next day do 11. and so on. in two weeks you'll be doing 20-30 mile days without any problems. also, im sure you probably agree with this already but don't get wrapped up in mileage, the point of bike touring (in my opinion) is to explore and have fun. do it at the pace you're comfortable with and im sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Jan 29, 2019)

Maybe he's superman status on a bike. I dont know. With some steroids and shit.
If he said 87 miles with just a loaded touring bike, I'd buy it... I can accept that someone is in way better shape than I ever was and he can do twice as much as I ever could...

Its the part about the 30lb dog, dog food, extra camping gear and a two wheel kid trailer that throws me off..

But Matt Derek said it best... In the end its not about the # of miles. Its about having fun and seeing cool shit..

I still wanna know what everyone else averages tho... And whats the furthest you ever did in a day...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 30, 2019)

george990 said:


> Maybe he's superman status on a bike. I dont know. With some steroids and shit.
> If he said 87 miles with just a loaded touring bike, I'd buy it... I can accept that someone is in way better shape than I ever was and he can do twice as much as I ever could...
> 
> Its the part about the 30lb dog, dog food, extra camping gear and a two wheel kid trailer that throws me off..
> ...



Average day with loaded rear paniers and day pack on my back totaling under 40 pounds total weight ide say 60-70 miles would be around my furthest. But that was when I was in my early twenties in great weather on mostly flat us highway1. These days ide say 40 miles or so a day and it would be time for a 12 hour nap. To me riding 87 miles a day especially multiple days in a row would be miserable.


----------



## Tude (Jan 31, 2019)

ha - at best packed out I was mmmm 40ish to possible 50-60. Did better when my stuff was in a vehicle behind me - then it was 60-80 happier miles.

Must say my brother, fresh out of service - trained for a summer here in ny - traveling with front and back panniers with all our telephone books and doing 70 miles a day down around a finger lake (hit some dam big hills) - till he took off in Fall - and did NY to CA with full load (understand that I'm sure he traveled as light as possible as a solo bicyclist) - only having Mom send him new equipment (break downs) and clothing etc at certain stops. He did this solo - and towards the end he said he was doing upwards 100 mi/day. Met up with a guy mid west and so I guess that inspired him --- he ended up finishing cross country much earlier than he estimated - but also said when he got to CA that he did not fit into his jeans anymore - his thighs were too big. hehe


----------



## Tude (Jan 31, 2019)

Dunedrifter said:


> Yeah, the truth may be stretched a little there. I think more than 60 miles in a day becomes drudgery, and well fuck drudgery.



awesome avatar! and yeah I understand the drudgery.


----------



## Django (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm currently in on a tour.
August to October, with lots of sunlight, I was about 60 miles avg. My highest was 130 km (is it like 75 miles?).
When daylight got shorter and snow and all that shit, I reduced my avg to like 40 miles. Now I'm in the west coast, about 55 miles without pushing too hard
Lots of climbing, lots of downhill.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Feb 7, 2019)

I did 70 miles/day for 30 days straight (no rest days). Biggest day was 125 miles. That was through the Canadian Rockies. You kind of get into a groove and can keep riding. Just gotta keep eating. 

You said 87 miles/day for 2200 miles across 6 weeks? Well, that would be only riding 3-4 days per week. So he was taking a lot of rest days. Having more weight on a bike doesn't change things a whole lot. Much different than extra weight in a backpack.


----------



## HitchBiker (Feb 7, 2019)

I think it depends on health, weight of gear, and the terrain. There's also aspect like is a person taking breaks, stretching, and eating the proper 3-5k calories? If they aren't, I highly doubt they are doing over 50 miles a day. I've also noticed in myself it to be entirely dependent on terrain. I've had an entire day uphill on a mountain that I only went like 12 miles. I had a day of 120 miles, but it was mostly flat or downhill. I'd say 50-60 is a good average if you aren't pushing it too hard and are enjoying the sights. It can be all dependent on cardio and leg strength though. I follow all sorts of world cyclists who carry 100 pounds of gear who sometimes do about that every day.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 26, 2019)

It reminds me of a ton of hikers I met on the PCT who were obsessed with the # miles instead of the journey and beauty and the experience. It drove me insane hearing about it non-stop. At a certain point I became quite rude when all I'd be asked every day was how many miles did I get in- I'd say, "I don't give a flying fuck about my miles. I'm here for the journey". 
The most I've biked is 60 miles in a day. I'm in no hurry. I also got caught in 2 thunderstorms that day which really sucked.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 26, 2019)

Like you, Id rather have a few miles that were fun, than many miserable miles.... But I think if youve ever counted your miles... Its natural to wonder how many miles other people are doing... Some people are a bit too obsesive about it tho...

Did you hike the entire PCT or just a section of it?


----------



## HitchBiker (Feb 26, 2019)

A big reason I got off trail last year was the incessant talk about miles, gear weight, etc. It was endless. I felt like I was in a surreal nightmare where everyone was an REI advert clone in a similar puffy jacket.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 27, 2019)

@BikePunky EXACTLY! It wears the soul down. 

@george990 I section hiked and worked at a lodge along the trail. 
By the end I was really starting to dislike hikers. Like Bikepunky stated- you'll tire of the gear talk and miles, what you're eating, etc. Etc. It's becomes a psychosis.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 27, 2019)

Whats seems cool about the AT is the commeradery. Its such a popular trail, that all you have to do is basically show up and start walking, and you'll make friends and get to know people along the way... Where else can you find that level of companionship? Ya know... Everyone your hiking with is experiencing the same things as you, and you all have something in common just for that... 

Think about it, where else can you meet people you can relate to??? Ive tried to make friends at homeless shelters and while travelling and stuff, but its hard... Its almost depressing... People at homeless shelters are depressed, broke, and they're more worried about whether your trying to steal from them, than they are just getting to know you... Most of the people you run into are either real scumbag crooks, who just want to see what they can get out of you... Or they'd rather sit around drinking and smoking than go out and do something...

I gave up on trying to make friends... Theres a few people I enjoy seeing, when the opportunity presents itself.... But damn, its too much trouble anymore


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah I have averaged than down a hwy with hills. But really averages sound screwy sometimes . Like 225 miles in 3 days and one day I did 96 miles. 3 days so no breaks. 
No head wind. Done the route before.
Medium weight cargo. 
But then on the coast I think my average is 45 miles a day.

If the person is exploring tho . I mean that's miles without cargo I would assume. 
Who knows. I don't keep with any of that any more really . My last tours I just get high smoking hash and ride. 
It's all about the ride , counting miles suck. 
I'll squat anything with a roof. Getting to a camp or next checkpoint means nothing really anymore.


----------



## MFB (Mar 5, 2019)

90 a day seems pretty reasonable. 8 hrs a day at 10-12 miles per hour. What you lose on the uphills ya make up on the downhill. I always figure what else do I have to do, might as well get some miles. 
Everyone's different. I like the misery of endurance challenges and the feeling of sleeping in my hammock completely spent. The highs are so good when you push yourself to the lowest of the lows. 

Regardless, livin' on a bike is dope, however it's done. 

What's really fucked to me is seeing doods and gals covering 50-60 miles a day on thier feet. Trail and road. That shit is nuts.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 6, 2019)

MFB said:


> 90 a day seems pretty reasonable.



even in the most ideal conditions (wind at your back, no hills, light load), that's crazy. try it sometime and tell me it seems reasonable. not trying to attack you, just saying, i've almost never heard of anyone doing 90 mile days when bike touring. not saying it can't be done, just saying most people probably shouldn't expect more than 50/day.


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2019)

No worries, thanks for being so polite!

I spose it's perspective. And willingness to suffer. I run 50 miles in the mountains in under ten hours, so biking 100 on road seems like cake. But I still reckon its easily achievable for any semi healthy person that wants to. 

I did 3 months in cental america on a wal mart bike in 2018. On riding days I'd average 80-100 miles. 8-10 hrs a day w stops. I'd stop at the beach or the cities for a few days, but generally road 4 days a week. Exhausting, but good. 
I also met a lot of other cyclists that easily kept up w me along some stretches.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 6, 2019)

MFB said:


> No worries, thanks for being so polite!
> 
> I spose it's perspective. And willingness to suffer. I run 50 miles in the mountains in under ten hours, so biking 100 on road seems like cake. But I still reckon its easily achievable for any semi healthy person that wants to.
> 
> ...



haha fuckin a man, you're hercules compared to myself then


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Mar 6, 2019)

MFB said:


> I run 50 miles in the mountains in under ten hours, so biking 100 on road seems like cake.



Fuck yeah! Didn't know there was another ultra runner on here. I'm running a 35 miler in a few weeks.

Its what you want in it. Do you want to chill, move slow, hang out a lot? You can do that. Or do you want to push yourself physically and mentally? Bike touring is an interesting mode of travel because it allows for a wide spectrum of people, since it's a physical activity.

90 a day is reasonable. Challenging, yes, for sure. But if you're pushing yourself this isn't even that high of a number. (Relatively speaking) People have logged 200 plus miles a day for weeks straight.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 6, 2019)

im definitely not trying to piss on ya'lls parade or anything, 90 might seem reasonable to you, but i think the average person is not going to come anywhere near to half of that in a day. especially just starting out. i won't keep bugging folks about it here, but i just want people reading this to have realistic expectations so they don't set themselves up for failure.

i've said my opinion tho, i won't beat a dead horse anymore


----------



## HitchBiker (Mar 6, 2019)

The guy who set the record for the TransPanAmerican route recently did 120 mile days with 4 hours of sleep each night (for over a month straight), with occasional micro-naps throughout the day. He also used a lighter top-end carbon bike and frame bags. So I'd say people that have been cycling for a long time can do a great deal more than we'd think. I'd say for the average person (with no experience) they are going to do 30-50 miles a day.

My recent coastal tour was my very first bike tour and before that I'd never ridden more than maybe 15 miles on a bike. At first 30 miles was the extent I did. But even that got harder and harder as it becomes an endurance game over multiple days. After a week I was up to 40-50. Not long after that my range was 50-60. I did have major pushes once my legs were stronger though. After I learned the sweet sweet magic of the WarmShowers app, it became easier for me to push. Like, do I want to stealth camp on the side of the road tonight or go somewhere with a hot bath, free food, and a cozy bed? Such a dream can push a person to pedal 80, 90, and even 110 miles. For me, at least. I had some experience long distance hiking prior though, so I knew how to count my calories. Stretch while I eat. Have accessible snacks while riding. Stay perfectly hydrated with electrolyte powder in all water. Etc. 

It's definitely tough, but I can see how after several more tours that might be a reality for me.


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2019)

Heck yea, Dumbass! I dont talk about running bc its boring to everyone else!
Which 35? Ive got the Behind the rocks 50k lined up in Moab in 2 weeks. Such a amazing course! If youre ever in CO or UT Mad Moose has the best races.


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2019)

This was my rig in CA for 3 months. 50 dollar bike, my pack literally bungeed to the rack. Other cyclists were apalled.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Mar 6, 2019)

@MFB I seriously almost signed up for that!! I'm doing Nine Trails in Santa Barbara. Same day, that's rad. We'll both be running at the same time.


----------



## MFB (Mar 7, 2019)

Dumbass said:


> @MFB I seriously almost signed up for that!! I'm doing Nine Trails in Santa Barbara. Same day, that's rad. We'll both be running at the same time.



Just googled, looks dope, man!
You'll have a blast. Check out the Superior trail race in MN. That's most desired on my list. Looks amazing!

Sorry to fuck this biking thread into running!


----------



## Gabriel Pullman (Mar 18, 2019)

It's more like ten hrs days but I don't count off for breaks . Sometimes I smoke more hash than others. Lunch may be longer. But you start rolling and stop ten hours apart. 
And yeah 96 in one days on a 3 day trip but you figure I went like 36 the first day, 96 the next and like 82 the last to get to Shasta. 
Right now I'm doing 34 average a day. MckinleyVille to the bay...but with a lil more stuff. Mainly just fighting winds and hills to the coast and beer breaks do slow me down. Starting around noon. Vice versa tho biking up hwy 97 I have never done a 96 mile day. Most times are windy in central Oregon and that's a gradual uphill. Really shitty to be fighting head winds the whole way up a gradual incline . There is no escape. But may this time north for me there will be .Oh there will be.
Again tho averages can throw you off. If I did a good route and did couple days over 100 .that would help the average more to the point of 90. Right now if I do 80 miles 2 days in a row. It will throw my average off so far.


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 23, 2019)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> @BikePunky EXACTLY! It wears the soul down.
> 
> @george990 I section hiked and worked at a lodge along the trail.
> By the end I was really starting to dislike hikers. Like Bikepunky stated- you'll tire of the gear talk and miles, what you're eating, etc. Etc. It's becomes a psychosis.



I think a lot of weekenders just get caught up in the details, like a kid who just started college talking like a pretentious 19th century academic, fast forward a year or two and they typically level out.

Except weekenders stay weekenders for the most part


----------



## tchavers (Mar 25, 2019)

Like a few others mentioned, I wouldn't worry about how many miles you're clocking if you are having a good time. Comparison is the thief of joy, right? That being said, I used to do 40 - 50 miles a day when I'd load up my bike and take it out for a couple weeks. Just enjoy your time and call it good.


----------



## Gypsybones (Apr 8, 2019)

I used to average 60 to 80miles a day, depending on the weather. I’ve done multiple triple digit days in a row, but they were after I’ve already clocked 2k. 
I would wake up around 4:30 in the am and get moving around 5 or so. I did this in the hottest day’s of summer so I could try and push out 60mi before noon, then rest till maybe about 4, then clock another 20. Most I ever did in one day was 125 from between dc and bmore to philly. (That beat me worse than Ike beat Tina)

I was fully loaded and was in relatively good shape when I started, by the end though, I looked on drugs skinny, but could finish in the triple digits three days in a row. 

So it’s definitely possible


----------



## Gypsybones (Apr 8, 2019)

So I just had to check and I could hardly believe it myself, but my bike tour was 2,500miles (not the part I couldn’t believe) and I did it in roughly 74 days (<— totally didn’t expect that) I didn’t set a time limit so I didn’t even count the days. I just figured it took me three months 

I only count moving miles (what my odometer read) and not miles traveled by any other means. Raleigh-rocky mont nc, Elizabeth city nc-Virginia beach, and Zanesville oh-Athens oh. All which I used other than bike powered travel.

I stayed in places for a long time and I though I rode very slowly and took my time in places.

Y’all can check out the travel blog @ highonwheels.tumblr.com

Also check out the documentary ‘Inspired to Ride.’ Mike hall makes it across the US from Oregon to Virginia in 17 days. No, I’m not fucking kidding, the man was literally, a pedaling machine


----------



## Gypsybones (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyway, sorry I keep replying, but it’s all totally doable. obviously, I’ve done it. And if I can do it with my old busted body, they y’all got a shot at it. 
.
.
.
. 
Now I have person records to break


----------



## Pedal to the Metal (May 25, 2019)

I guess it's all what you want to do and maybe using the word 'bike touring' has different meanings for some, but I have many many days well into 100 miles /day. Gear weight, bike, conditioning and endurance all account for how far you can go. I ride fully self support, carrying the least amount of gear and food/water, minimal stopped time. I camp, squat, dumpster dive when I can as well. Fall 2017 I pedaled 213 miles in 20 hours. It all depends on you. Summer 2017 Denver to Raleigh NC, I did over 1000 in 8 days. That's approx 125 miles per day and the overall trip avg was 103 miles per day with close to 80% gravel. Anyone familiar with the road between Joshua Tree and Parker? 110 miles of absolutely nothing. I have ridden it all the way, multiple times, in one day. It can be done, and is often done. Look at the Tour Divide. Self supported race from Banff to Antelope Wells NM. 2800 miles and entrants are carrying everything on bike and doing it under 3 weeks. The Trans Am bike race. 4200 miles, 10 states, coast to coast, all weather conditions. Less than 20 days, self supported. I pedaled from Orlando to San Diego, same bike, almost 3200 miles, 31 days, 1 rest day. Do the math. As I said, depends on gear, will power, endurance. Most of them have huge budgets, ultra light bikes and gear too, but me, on my old Ritchey 26" bike can out camp those with big budgets, live on minimal sleep and scrounge calories from virtually anywhere. On another note, 60 miles per day is great because it does leave alot more time for sight seeing and chillin out. Both are fun.


----------



## scutellaria (Jun 27, 2019)

i was thinking of this thread today and just wanted to post about the ride i did because i feel pretty fuckin good about it.

i rode 50+ today from clifton forge, va to roanoke, va in about 6 hours with breaks. plus some more riding when i got to roanoke (and still have to ride to the store and back to the yard). this ride was through the blue ridge mountains & shenandoah valley (i think)? i think about 1600 ft gained and 1600ft descended. anyways very hilly and through a mountain pass. i did it on a track bike with my back pack (i travel by train with a bike, not primarily by bike), not a shred of lycra unless you count the spandex in my skinny jeans, knock off combat boots and no cycling gear. i also have basically been off my bike completely since christmas until a few weeks ago.

and for the record i was having a blast. fucking beautiful ride.

ive definitely ridden 60-70 miles in a work day and maybe close to 100 including riding around after work, all on a track bike. and rode from kingston, ny to selkirk, ny (about 70 miles through the catskill foothills down to the hudson river bed) in a day on a track bike. id love to ride distance on a road bike...but i think im too stubborn


----------



## Django (Aug 12, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> even in the most ideal conditions (wind at your back, no hills, light load), that's crazy. try it sometime and tell me it seems reasonable. not trying to attack you, just saying, i've almost never heard of anyone doing 90 mile days when bike touring. not saying it can't be done, just saying most people probably shouldn't expect more than 50/day.


I second that (does that mean I agree? Cuz I agree).

I update my last message from earlier, I had a few 100 miles days but it is not very fun, and typically only happens because there's so much sunlight (wake up in your tent at 5:30, by 6:15 you're out, sunsets at 9pm) and I can't find a place to camp.
Planning 100 miles is a mistake in my opinion, and definitely not as a straight ride with no zeros.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 13, 2019)

How do you guys pack your bike up? Tent/tarp and sleeping bag in front or back? clothes in panniers, etc.? Just curious.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Oct 29, 2019)

My longest day ever with a full load was 186 miles, but I have averaged 100 miles a day on tour before. I typically ride 70 miles a day. if you are in shape or used to moving around or being physically active all day riding 70ish miles a day plus taking detours to do other shit is pretty easy (in the summer) in the winter it is a bit more difficult as there is a lot less daylight


----------



## BlowUpTrains (Oct 29, 2019)

2016 i rode from canada to mexico.....i had 4 panniers, on a touring bike. My bike prolly weighed 80lbs loaded. I was averaging about 80 miles a day. My longest ride was probably about 120 miles. I worked at a bicycle store, rode bike as my main transportation daily, it was my life. Most athletes are easily able to ride for 8-12 hours, averaging atleast 10 mph, even in the worst conditions and hills.

With the correct gear, fitness, and most importantly the drive to not be a lil bitch.....its possible to ride over 150 miles a day or even more.

The record for racing across america is about 8 days, unsupported i believe its about 14.....these are elite level endurance riders.

Many cyclist pride themselves in their ablility to cover ground quickly and cheaply. A very popular saying amongst cyclist is "harden the fuck up".....keep hardening my friend....


----------



## ironman (Dec 8, 2019)

I rode Jacksonville Florida to homestead back then rode lot extra towns just because . Did lot of miles and weeks in CA. I rarely went over 50 miles a day but I'm past 45 years old . I rested and enjoy my time and what I saw.


----------



## General Van Fleet (May 1, 2020)

Some people already mentioned Mike Hall but a really inspiring endurance cycling accomplishment that was not is that of Tommy Godwin who rode over 75,000 miles on a 35lb 3speed Raleigh Ace in 1939. While he wasn't riding a fully loaded touring bike I'd imagine he would have been able to achieve an absurdly high average if pressed to.
Tommy Godwin (cyclist, born 1912) - Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Godwin_(cyclist,_born_1912)

My greatest gains have come from cycling well past the point of exhaustion and discomfort many times, 80 miles per day with a loaded bike would probably be at the upper end of what I'd enjoy doing for anything long term.

Pulled a 130 plus mile day from Perry's bike hostel near Jackson LA to Bayou Chicotte state park with 4 panniers plus bob trailer with my 12 lb chihuahua felt great but something of an outlier based on wanting to reach a specific camp site and getting an early start.


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2020)

General Van Fleet said:


> Some people already mentioned Mike Hall but a really inspiring endurance cycling accomplishment that was not is that of Tommy Godwin who rode over 75,000 miles on a 35lb 3speed Raleigh Ace in 1939. While he wasn't riding a fully loaded touring bike I'd imagine he would have been able to achieve an absurdly high average if pressed to.
> Tommy Godwin (cyclist, born 1912) - Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Godwin_(cyclist,_born_1912)
> 
> My greatest gains have come from cycling well past the point of exhaustion and discomfort many times, 80 miles per day with a loaded bike would probably be at the upper end of what I'd enjoy doing for anything long term.
> ...




I remember this thread! This was a good one.

The thing is, we are all far more physically capable of doing way more than we give ourselves credit for or allow ourselves to do. Whatever it may be.

The main reason I do endurance stuff is to get to that point of discomfort
to be raw with pain
and want nothing more than to quit
but find the fortitude to keep going
and come out on the other side with renewed vigor.
Endurance is a microcosm of life in that if you make it through the low points there's always something pretty waiting for you; whether it be mentally, emotionally, or asthetically.
This is a very powerful exercise. Make friends with pain and you will never be alone.


----------



## Solfinger (May 2, 2020)

I rode the bicentennial trail from VA beach to the coast of Oregon with some friends. 55 miles/day was average pace we planned on. After a few longer days, we would be ahead of our pace, and could stop and just enjoy where we were for a day or so.


----------



## HitcherTheDrifter (May 6, 2020)

The most I've done with a trailer, gear and dog was 58 miles, very flat terrain and I started before the sun came up and didn't finish till around 11 pm.. I probably average 20 miles or so because I'm never in a hurry. I just recently gave up on a boat expedition and went back to cycling so if anyone wants to ride together hit me up, I goof off and check stuff out all over so covering distance isn't a goal, having fun is always the goal


----------



## Pedal to the Metal (Sep 5, 2021)

I just finished a 2000 mile ride in 19 days but not with a trailer and dog. Currently, for 2021 my daily riding avg is 88.7 miles per day and that's right at 8 hrs on the bike, 12 hours traveling, taking breaks, etc. I have gps data to share if anyone is in doubt. I do doubt the mileage with trailer and dog. I used to pull a BOB trailer and alot of gear and could ride 80-100 miles per day given geography and weather. Now, I can ride 100+ almost anytime. Pic is current bike and gear. Also, as of yesterday I just completed 5000 miles of bicycle travel in 2021. 14 states, countless calories, a shit ton of mushrooms and herbs. I am riding from NY to the desert SW in support of Childrens Cancer Awareness month. A great charity to support, especially since I am riding either way. Be well.


----------

